
The Art of War Reporting: An Interview with Janine Di Giovanni - dave446
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/05/02/the-art-of-war-reporting-an-interview-with-janine-di-giovanni/#.Vyd5gOOg1ow.twitter
======
brudgers
Reminded me of this photo-essay:
[http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/journalists-in-the-
line-...](http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/journalists-in-the-line-of-
fire?articleId=USRTX2CHDK)

